
Ask HN: Ever wanted a Machine learning model but cant make one? - abbasss
We are working on a product that can create machine learning models from excel spreadsheets. We have many people signed up for our beta product but we want further validation. If you have ever wanted to use a machine learning model for work but had no knowledge of how to create it, we have a product for you.<p>If you are willing to answer a few questions we will really appreciate it.<p>website is given below:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getyantra.com&#x2F;<p>A medium post further explaining the idea:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@abbasss_36413&#x2F;creating-machine-learning-models-via-excel-for-non-technical-people-15d63fa9424a
======
avin_regmi
This looks interesting but who are your targeted customers? Are you building
this for developers? Also what kind of models do you support?

~~~
abbasss
We support mainly structured CSV data for now. We build the product with the
idea that sometimes hiring an engineer to create a model can we too costly
especial when you need their services on a once in a while bases and ML models
can really improve work for professionals such as analysts etc.

Currently we have majority interest shown from analysts but some developers
are also interested. So if you are a developer and you think yatra can help
you make models you are welcome to signup.

~~~
avin_regmi
Thanks for the clarification.

